# Oliver 232 restoration



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Disassembly *

As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.

Today I began with the disassembly and cleaning. I removed the table, 200# gone right there. Luckily my weight lifting neighbor was home and gave me a hand removing it. After the top was off I began removing the motor, motor raising mechanism. The motor sits on a plate that is raised with a pinon gear and shaft, it is aligned with dovetailed ways. Its a nice assembly. Here she is with her top off.










The motor came out next, about 100# gone there. It was set on the bench for later cleaning and bearing replacement.










The table with most of the internal parts.










Next came a light wire brushing with a knotted brush on a 4" grinder. It made fairly quick work of removing the paint and rust. I did one side and called it a day.









Tomorrow, hopefully, I will get a cherry picker lift to remove the trunnion asembly. My guess is it is somewhere around 250-300#.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Great show and tell. These old Olivers are real beauties when they get a little TLC. I hope you find a fence and miter before the redo is done. Rand


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Both of those are hard to come by and when found command a premium price. There is a fence currently on fleebay listed at $450, I don't think I will pay that but ya never know. If I have to I will put a Biesemeyer on it temporarily if I have to so I can use the saw. My other major expense is going to be blades and a dado set. Have you priced a 12" dado? Talk about sticker shock


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Looks great Ken.

Thanks for keeping us posted.

Jerry


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Ken,
This looks like a fun winter project.
Can't wait to see your progress : )

Lisa


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Ken, let me tell you if I were doing this, I'd be freaking out about putting the saw back together right now. You're brave.

I have used an oliver with the rack and pinion fences. you can't beat them, for $450 you will not be disappointed, plus, the 232 will look awesome with the original equipment.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


This is my kind of project. Good luck!!! You know I'll be following along. What a beast!!!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


An Oliver for $125, I may temporarily move to California! With this starting price you will have a tough time 
going to far wrong on the finished saw. There is one listed at a reduced price for $3,200. I am having a
tough time here wiping the drool off my keyboard. It looks like you have a week or two of fun ahead of 
you on the clean up, painting and assembly, I would offer help, but this is not a machine I know anything
about, except that it is very strong. Hope you have fun with the restoration and the operation.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, tryilng to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Wow.

Ken ?

Thanks for posting the only kind of porn that-IMHO-belongs on this site 

I'll be watching with rapt attention. I'd LOVE to be able to tackle a project like this !


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


i know, if it turns out like his lathe, we are going to have some fun watching the progress.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Thats going to be a great user saw once you is finish.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

MedicKen said:


> *Disassembly *
> 
> As some of you know I recently acquired an Oliver 232 table saw. The saw was built sometime between Feb and Sept 1953. It is 3hp 3ph and weighs in around 1200#. It was purchased through a local auction for the sum of $125.
> 
> ...


Any chance to get these photos updated?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sanding, filler and motor tear down*

I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer. 



























I have applied 2 coats of filler and am ready to do the final sanding. Here she is as of today.










The motor came apart fairly easily. I am replacing all the bearings in the machine. Even though it appears the motor bearings were replaced at some point I do not know the history of the saw and being that the motor is out and the saw apart to me its cheap insurance.




























Removing the arbor half did make me pucker a little. Last thing I wanted to do was bend or crack it. But it came off without having to place a wrench on the puller. I screwed it in by hand and off it came.










I removed the key and went after the front cover.









Then came time to remove the front cover and rotor. Slid out without an issue










More puckering


















All done. New bearings have been ordered and should be here in a few days. Will update soon as I start painting!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


A TOTAL teardown !

You DAWG !!!

This is going to be one sweet piece of hardware. Glad you're bringing us along for the ride !!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the photos. It's like being there..except for the sweat and anguish. Can't wait for more.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


As Mike Holmes would say, "If you're gonna do it, do it right the first time"


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


What a hog - in a good way. That beast couldn't vibrate if it had to!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


I want to see the mobile base for that baby! Rand


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


I am still in the planning stage for the mobile base. I think it will be 1/4" thick 2" angle iron welded at 45 degrees at the corners. To that I will weld a bracket for 4" heavy duty casters.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


Ken, thats a monster of a table saw.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Sanding, filler and motor tear down*
> 
> I have been working feverishly on this saw. I have spent quite a few hours wire brushing the castings getting ready for paint. After the majority of the paint and old filler was removed I had to borrow a lift to get the trunnion casting removed. It weighs about 100# and not wanting to injury an already sore back I felt it was safer.
> 
> ...


That thing is a beast! I can relate to the puller pucker. I ruined a DC motor once. This is fantastic.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*A little motor work*

The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.

I ordered the motor and thrust bearings a week ago from Lynne at Accurate and they showed up yesterday. I figured that would be a good project and would not take too much out of me. I already had the motor apart so I could get the bearings ordered. As I disassembled the motor and inspected it it looked like the way this motor was made it would be a PITA to re-assemble. I did not want to remove the windings and shields on the inside of the case. As it turns out I did remove the shields and windings and am glad I did. As I removed the arbor side I found this:










It looks like the protective lacquer was either hit by something or due to age was beginning to disintegrate. The same condition was also noted on the opposite end of the windings as well. I called my local motor shop and was informed they would take care of to the tune of $200!! I don't think so. During the conversation the shop said I could use a liquid tape to cover the exposed parts without any ill effects. This is what was used:










I brushes on easily and dries in about 30 minutes.










I also removed the inner shield and found a hole that is drilled to allow the winding wires to exit the motor case. I did not like that the hole was not shielded in any way and that the wiring would be rubbing on bare metal. While I was looking for the sealer of the windings I bought a rubber grommet to protect the wiring.



















The motor case is now in the spooge tank being stripped and will be removed tomorrow in prep for primer and paint. What little I did do today has already worn me out and now I need a nap.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


thats one heck of a motor.

I just took apart a lathe DC motor and quickly found out it's a PITA to put it back together (took 2 minutes to take apart , and 2 hours to put back together). and that was a small motor…

looks like you're doing good progress.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Sharon…..I don't remember if I mentioned it or not. The motor is 3hp, 3ph and weighs about 100#. The case is cast iron just like the rest of the saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Thats a big motor.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Ken,

I really appreciate you keeping us up to date on this. You are almost inspiring me to get back to work on my Unisaw. We'll see.

Thanks again,

Jerry


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Wow 3hp and 3ph! That will have some torque to it…

Nice job, hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


"What little I did do today has already worn me out and now I need a nap."

That could be my signature line ;-)

Nice way to save $193, and … good progress on that beast of a motor 

Feel better.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


i might have missed it, but what is your method for running 3 phase?  i assume this isn't you first time down this road. (-:


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Hokie…...I have purchased a VFD to run the motor. It is, at least for me at this time, the most cost effective method. I will be building an RPC in the future. But the VFD will give me more control over the motor than the RPC will.

Here is a link to the VFD


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Ken,
I got the [2] 16" carbide saw blades into a special-built carrying/shipping case. I will try to get them to UPS tomorrow.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


the vfd seems to be the most common solution. I've dreamed of going this route, but for the most part, a tool that requires 3 phase is too large to fit in my 1/2 of the garage. Instead, I'm living vicariously through people like you!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


Do you have a table saw? My unisaw was 3 phase and was run with a VFD. Do NOT let a 3phase tool turn you away


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *A little motor work*
> 
> The past few days things here have not been well. I have spent the last 48 hours in bed with one of the worst colds I think I have ever had. So, needless to say not much has been done with the saw. I am starting to feel a "little" better and decided I would attempt to get a few things done on the saw today.
> 
> ...


I've got a little ridgid benchtop. The largest saw I've got is actually my DeWalt GWI. that is 1.5 hp and single phase. I've heard there are some setups that you can use one system to convert power for multiple tools. I'm going to look into it, but my purchases are on hold for a while. I've been building the shop up a lot lately, but haven't built a real project in about a year. I need to refocus! (-:


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Motor is good to go!!*

A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


well done

wish i had the time

getting those old tool working

is sure better than buying these days


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


I did a little research on the VFD you mentioned and can not find enough info to know if I could set one up.
I am not an electrician, but I have done some 110 and 220 amp wiring and rebuilt a couple of electric motors.
As long as I have good diagrams and instructions, I do not have any trouble. I have done grunt labor for a
couple of electricians and picked up a few pointers. Could you tell me where you bought the VFD and if it
comes with good instructions? Thank you for any help you can provide. Thank you for the updates on that
wonderful monster you are rebuilding.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


*Bluepine*....I sent you a message that I think addresses the wiring issue. The wiring for a VFD could not be any easier, if you can replace a switch or wall receptacle you can wire and install a VFD. Here is a simple drawing that I have from an owwm member that is the VFD guru.










As you can see it is very easy. This first diagram is a simple 3 wire control. The one thing you need to remember is the switch controls the VFD, NOT the motor. In the wiring you will notice there is no wiring connection from the switch to the motor.










In this diagram we have added an Emergency stop switch. To me, I don't see any real advantage to that. In the first system there is a stop switch which does the same thing.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


Well done!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


Ken:

I *remember* that 30-minute period. All our lights went dim, and there was this constant "wub - wub - wub - wub" noise, off in the distance 

Great progress !


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Motor is good to go!!*
> 
> A little quick update on my progress. The weather here has been a little on the iffy side for painting lately. We have light rain off and on for the past 2 days so I decided to finish the motor. It was completely stripped of all paint and rust and then repainted a nice gloss black. I replaced the bearings and polished the old grease cups. I reassembled the motor and got it ready to run. A few weeks ago I ordered a new VFD to power the motor and it arrived late last week. I temporarily wired the motor and hit the switch. It started spinning really slowly, the VFD comes set at only 5Hz. I slowly increased the output and the motor spun up to speed very nicely. I let the motor run at full speed for about 30 minutes while clamped to the bench, its 3hp and all cast iron, I didn't want it hitting the floor. After the test run I shut it down and it wasn't even warm. One of the nice functions of the VFD is a slow start feature. I have set the motor to ramp up to full rpm over 3 seconds and also stop in 3 seconds. Without that feature the motor would free spin for almost 90 seconds!!


The wiring diagrams are perfect, as soon as the Xmas list for the kids, grandkids and great grandkids is 
caught up and paid for I will have a Teco FM50 in my future. Thank you for your help and we are waiting
to hear what that beautiful monster sounds like with a blade singing through the wood. Keep us posted.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Finally a little more work on the Oliver*

It seems like it has been forever since I have had the time to get anything done on the Oliver 232. I have had a lot of issues over the past 6 months and the saw has been sitting in the shop with nothing getting done. In my last entry I did get the motor completed and that was the end of it.

Over the past 6 months we have replaced the flooring in the house which took some time to finish. During that time I blew a disc in my lower back and was not able to move real well. The back is much better and feel like I can get some progress done. Along with the back issues we had a lot of rain here, I know, it never rains in California. We had about 4" of rain in a few days and being a flat valley there is no where for the water go. So, we wound up flooded. Luckily nothing got into the house but it did come close.










Over the past few days I was able to get the saw out, dusted off, primed and painted. The saw is stripped to all its basic pieces and spread all over the shop. The main casting weighs in the neighborhood of 300#. I filled all the imperfections with Bondo and after sanding it was sprayed with Rustoleum white primer and then top coated with Sherwin Williams direct to metal alkyd gloss enamel. So far I have painted the main base casting, dust door, underside of the table and some of the internal parts. I am using an HVLP gun from Home Depot and I must say I am impressed. The SW alkyd has a lot of solids and very thick. The gun handled it well and laid down a nice even coat. The saw will get 2 coats with a light wet sanding between. I am hoping to have the saw done in the next few weeks as I have been without a saw for the past few months. I will also get some pics up of the progress in a few days.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally a little more work on the Oliver*
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I have had the time to get anything done on the Oliver 232. I have had a lot of issues over the past 6 months and the saw has been sitting in the shop with nothing getting done. In my last entry I did get the motor completed and that was the end of it.
> 
> ...


I hope you can remember where each nut and bolt goes after all this time and looks like more time will pass before you get it back together. I wish you a smooth going when you finally get it back together.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Finally a little more work on the Oliver*
> 
> It seems like it has been forever since I have had the time to get anything done on the Oliver 232. I have had a lot of issues over the past 6 months and the saw has been sitting in the shop with nothing getting done. In my last entry I did get the motor completed and that was the end of it.
> 
> ...


@bearpie…...I bet I have 200 pics of the saw in various states. I took a lot of pics so that I could remember how it goes back.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Almost time to put the hood back on!!*

This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.

The main casting on the saw was really rough. After stripping all the original paint, as well as the clown paint applied by the school, I hit the old black casting filler. It is a nasty thick filler that was put on at the factory to smooth the major casting imperfections.

After giving the paint a few days to dry and cure I began the reassembly. The trunnions are about 20# each and are held in place with bolts as well as tapered pins. With the trunnions back in place the rest of the trunnion assembly and motor bracket were installed. The shafts were cleaned up and the thrust bearings were replaced. The motor mounting plate reinstalled and adjusted and the motor replaced.

I am now ready to do the wiring and get power back to the motor. I spent 2 hours in the shop this morning working on a temporary wiring job to double check the switch I want to use and make sure it will perform well before drilling and tapping holes in the main casting. I am really glad I took the time. I wired the switch amd motor and hit the start switch and it fired up just fine. However, it will not shut off with the switch. My first thought was I had wired something backwards. I re-checked my schematic and found it was wired properly. I called one of my OWWM buddies and we brainstormed what could be a possible solution. After another hour with no success I called the technical support line of the company I had purchased the VFD from and after another 45 min on the phone with them we determined the VFD was faulty!! I am really bummed. I now have to box the unit up and send it back for a return and exchange. Just a minor set back but I was really hoping to get the 200# hood replaced today. Anyway here are a few pics of the saw in its current state.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


You do really nice work Ken.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


So spectacular that I'm tearing up. 
Which motor did you go with?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a hog!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Bertha…...The motor is the original 3hp 3ph.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Ken, you sure do beautiful work. Can't wait for the out feed table that tilts with the table. lol


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Hey Rand…...This is NOT a table tilting model. The arbor tilts not the table


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


I'll be starting a restoration on a little Delta 34-500 I'm picking up next week. Early 1950's 8 inch table saw. Your table weighs as much as my saw and stand!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Great looking restoration of some serious cast iron. That motor looks like it is heavier than most new
table saws, should not have any trouble slicing through anything less than 6" hard oak. Will be waiting
to see the completion on this beautiful monster. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Almost time to put the hood back on!!*
> 
> This past week I have been hitting the Oliver really hard. I finished the remainder of the bondo work, primed and painted the entire saw. The paint is Sherwin Williams industrial enamel matched to the original Oliver color. It was applied with a cheap HVLP gun from Home Depot. I am really happy wth the results the gun gave me.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm late to the party, but this was a great update. Someday I hope to have a saw similar to this.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*We have power!!*

In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.

For those not familiar with VFD's it is a Variable Frequency Drive. It works by varying the frequency of the electricity. In the USA our electrical system is set at 60 Hertz, the VFD is able to change that to just about what ever you want, within the limits of the drive itself. By changing the hertz on the drive it will vary the speed of the motor, so one of the nice benefits of the VFD is that you get a variable speed motor. In my case the variable speed is not necessary on the table saw. However, it would be really nice in the case of a lathe.

The past few days I have spent mounting the drive in an enclosure designed for the VFD. It is metal and sized for adequate air flow for cooling. It is mounted on the wall approximately 8 feet from the saw.










The VFD I chose is capable of running a 3hp motor with 10.5A, cost was $165. The drive is very easy to install, it requires 230VAC single phase input and output is 230VAC 3 phase. It is a very cost effective way to reap the benefits of a 3 phase motor.










I installed a separate 230V 20A circuit just below it and ran the wires into the box. All you have to do is simply plug it in. The rest of the wiring is a low voltage, 24VDC, control system to a remote switch which was mounted on the saw and the 3 leads for the motor itself.










The switch is an old Westinghouse momentary contact that I think fits really nicely with the age and art deco features of the saw. The 3 leads coming from the top of the switch will be placed in conduit and run into the hole just below the switch for power to the motor, a ground will also be added. These older saws did not have provisions for a ground so it needs to be added at some point for safety.

When I did my first VFD installation, which was on a 3ph unisaw, I was a little reluctant to tackle the job myself. If you have ever wired a motor you know that power goes to the switch AND the motor in the same junction box. Not the case with the VFD. The motor and switch controls are separate and never come into contact with one another. The remote switch is mounted where ever you want it and wire it in. Then a few parameters are changed within the drive to recognize the switch. The switch controls the VFD telling it to turn the motor on. Its really slick. Plus the control system is 24VDC there is NO chance of ever being shocked.

Now that I have power all that is left is a little touch up painting, put the top back on, mount the fence and possibly build a mobile base. I am hoping to have it all wrapped up within the next week. Thanks for following along with my little saw and I can't wait for the next restoration.

Which should I restore next? A mid 1920's Crescent 8" jointer or a newly acquired Delta 10" bandsaw from the early 30's? By the way, the bandsaw is pre-Delta as we know it. Delta Specialty, not Delta Manufacturing.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


You're an animal, Ken. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I vote for the Jointer…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


I am dying to see this when it's done as I am really enjoying all the stages so far.Alistair


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


Got to watch VFD's during storms, they are very sensitive to any current change, such as a flicker of the lights.

I use about 15 at the plant where I work and we have to keep an eye on them in thunderstorms. Otherwise as Ken says they are very slick indeed.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


Cato…...Luckily I am in an area where thunderstorms are, well, fairly non existent. We might get a couple a year but nothing severe


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


I've been listening and haven't heard anything in the wind yet. Must have got lost coming over the Tehachapi's. Are you sure you didn't shout a few Eurekas? Man, you do some great restorations.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


That switch cover is a nice touch. It blends in perfect for the period.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *We have power!!*
> 
> In my last entry to the Oliver restoration blog I wrote that the VFD I bought was faulty and it had to be sent back to the supplier to evaluation. I received a replacement about a week ago and have set out to get power to the saw.
> 
> ...


Hey Pat….thanks for the nice words. As for landing planes on the jointer they would have to be really small ones. The jointer is only an 8", not the behemoth 18 or even 24" Crescent built in the same era. I would like to have room for a larger jointer but at this time there just isnt the real estate. Maybe one day…..<sigh>


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wiring DONE!!*

I spent a few hours yesterday doing the final wiring. I decided to go with 1/2" water-tight conduit for the connections inside the cabinet. My thinking was if the conduit is waterproof it "should" keep the dust out as well. Only time will tell. I also used the conduit on the outside of the cabinet as well but I am not sure I like the look. I will leave it for now and see if it grows on me or not. If not, I may replace it with 1/2" EMT and paint the conduit to hide it a little better.

I also took the time to mount all of the badges back on the machine in roughly the same positions as when I acquired the saw. Most of them were in pretty rough shape, after all the saw is 60 years young. I did some restoration on them as well and will be adding some pics in a couple of days.

I am into the final stretch now. A little touch up painting, some handwheel work, put the top on a build a mobile base. Let's see if I can git 'er done by the end of the month


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Wiring DONE!!*
> 
> I spent a few hours yesterday doing the final wiring. I decided to go with 1/2" water-tight conduit for the connections inside the cabinet. My thinking was if the conduit is waterproof it "should" keep the dust out as well. Only time will tell. I also used the conduit on the outside of the cabinet as well but I am not sure I like the look. I will leave it for now and see if it grows on me or not. If not, I may replace it with 1/2" EMT and paint the conduit to hide it a little better.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great way to spend a month, can not really say whether I have more fun working on my tools, 
or actually using them. One thing is for sure, when you are finished restoring a tool, you know exactly 
where all the adjustments, problems, and solutions are. Hope to see the final pictures soon. Thank you
for sharing.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Wiring DONE!!*
> 
> I spent a few hours yesterday doing the final wiring. I decided to go with 1/2" water-tight conduit for the connections inside the cabinet. My thinking was if the conduit is waterproof it "should" keep the dust out as well. Only time will tell. I also used the conduit on the outside of the cabinet as well but I am not sure I like the look. I will leave it for now and see if it grows on me or not. If not, I may replace it with 1/2" EMT and paint the conduit to hide it a little better.
> 
> ...


Pat, Great idea!! Gives me a reason to buy a video camera. I think I can do it with my small dig camera but no sound


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Restoration DONE!!*

It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


That's just…dreamy! Beautiful restoration, Ken.

Will that fence provide the rip capacity that you need? Just curious. If not, ship the whole thing over to me!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


I can't see it at work but I'm imagining it…...ooooh…..ahhhhh! It's got to be the stuff of dreams. I can't wait to get home and look at it.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Wonderful restoration job on a wonderful piece of machinery! NOW get to work on that dream project!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Wow.

Yeah. Wow.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Cosmic…...Rip capacity is in the neighborhood of 24". The majority of my work is with hardwoods, I very rarely use sheet goods. When I do use sheets I knock them down to a more manageable size with a circular saw first. i dont like ripping them on a table saw, too unstable.

Bearpie…..Next dream project is a workbench. I have 200+bf of 8/4 hard maple sitting on the floor just waiting.

Neil…..Wow is right. LOL


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Ken, my next big project is a workbench, too. I jealous of your stash. I haven't procured mine yet. Are you going woodscrew or modern hardware? There's a LJ here that sells beautiful woodscrews for a reasonable price.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Al….Gonna be modern hardware. I have a Wilton 10" vise for the front, bought a screw for the tail vise from Lee Valley. The problem with the wood handles and screws here is the very dry weather. I know it seems weird but in the real low humidity they dry out and crack real bad.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Now that's a saw. Nicely done!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Looks good, Ken. Thats a monster of a table saw.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Your are found guilty of Gloat-ism at it finest…lol Enjoy that beastly toy…Blkcherry


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Ken you suck!!! to the tenth power! lol Fantastic job.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Thanks Rand…..I know and I love it!!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Thanks Pat….when my son comes home next time we are gonna do a video. He has one of the little GoPro video units and is in HD. You will not believe how loud this blade is, I am gonna have to find another.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


You do great work Ken. It looks really nice.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Glad you finally got the beast roaring, that fence is really something else, I had to look twice and research
the first time I saw one of those, could not believe it, that and you have the table extension for the fence
also. Happy that is massive piece of iron is going to see some actual use by someone who will care for it.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


This has got to be the nicest saw restoration I've seen.
Keep up the great work. 
Can't wait to see that jointer you've got, looking this nice


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


That has got to be one of the nicest looking TS I've ever seen..


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


Ken,
I hope you don't mind me asking a few questions about 3 phase power for your home shop.

What kind of wiring do you run to your phase converter? Do you have something like 2 gauge wire one a 220V breaker feeding the converter to enable you to run big machinery like this?

Once you have a phase converter installed, can you run more than one tool off it (either simultaneously or seperately), or do you need to purchase a seperate converter for each specific application (ex, one for a 5 hp motor and another if you had a 2.5 hp)?

Sorry for the questions, but I have so much trouble wrapping my head around the concept of this. One the other hand, I could get some really great deals if I were set up for 3 phase… even a 3 phase unisaw costs about 1/2 what a used 1 phase costs.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


HokieMojo….....There are a couple of ways to get 3 phase. You can either build or purchase a rotary converter. Or use a VFD, variable frequency drive. I like the VFD for a number of reasons. The main being I can mount it where ever I want and plug it directly into the wall, no special wiring needed. There are also a lot of really good RPC builers out there as well as some really good plans to build your own. For about $150, a couple of contactors, some capacitors, an idler motor you can have an RPC that will run just about anything.

As for the VFD option it can be used for numerous machines if I you choose. The problem is if you use an external switch you would have to change the wiring. It would involve numerous plugs, outlets etc. It would get really expensive, 3ph plugs and outlets are not cheap. I prefer to put a single machine on a VFD. For under $200 I can run ANY 3ph motor up to 3hp. Once you get over 3hp the VFD's start getting a little pricey. VFD's are available all the way to at least 100hp but are expensive.

I have a 2hp unisaw that was 3ph. It was run with a VFD and was my first 3ph tool. Once I hooked it up and started using it it was all over. Once you go 3ph you will never go back. 3ph tools are generally cheaper because of the lack of availability of power, most people just dont want to bother with it. I on the other hand look for them. The motors are pretty much bullet proof. They are simple in design smooth, quiet and extremely efficient. 3ph does not have all the extra wiring, capacitors, centrifugal switches etc of there single phase brothers. If you can find a 3ph unisaw I would say go for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Restoration DONE!!*
> 
> It has been a very long time in the making but the Oliver 232 is finished!! Well, almost anyway. I still need to make a few small items to really complete the saw. But, for all intents and purposes the saw is finished. I spent most of the day yesterday getting the saw back together and did a few adjustments. I still have to face the fence and miter gauge, make some handles for the wheels, find or make some parts for the fence and figure out if I want to mount my bench dog cast router table to the left side. It has been a very rewarding and time consuming process but I think the result is well worth the effort. I did make a few small cross cuts in some 4/4 maple and this thing screams!! I also did the "nickle" test but with a penny, didn't have a nickle in my pocket, and it passed without hesitation. This saw is the smoothest running saw I have ever used. I am really looking forward to using it and building a lot of items. Here she is….....


All I can say is ''WOW''

Thanks for sharing this restoration.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

*Quick video of saw in action*

I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good

http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


Wow, AWESOME, AMAZING. I have used an Oliver TS before. I remember it as being heavy, smooth, accurate and built like a tank. I am envious!

CB


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


Looks like you did an awesome job. I dont even know about Oliver tools.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


I'd like to see a new section of LJ dedicated to restoration / rebuilds of both stationary and portable electric power tools! What about a separte Forum area?


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


I've never seen an Oliver before. Interesting how long it took to spool up and how long to wind down.
Noisy and smooth
Do all the Oliver motors so that?
Is that blade mounted directly to the motor or is it doing all that free spinning with belts attached?
That's definitely a* be very careful after the cut* saw


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


Paul….I am running the saw with a VFD. The motor is 3 phase. I have the VFD set to spool up slowly, 3 seconds I believe. I feel it is easier on the motor to start it softly. As for the slowing down, it takes about 2 minutes to come to a complete stop. The VFD also has a braking function which, unfortunately, is disabled due to the wiring schematic I was forced to use. I will be adding a contactor which will allow the braking function to be activated. All Oliver saws are direct drive, the blade is attached directly to the motor. The noise is from the blade. It is about 40 yrs old itself and not made to todays standards. I will be looking for a replacement, most likely a Freud Fusion, P412 combo blade.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


Thank you for posting this awesome saw, looks like you have added the router table to the left side of that 
beast for ballast, did it line up easily with the top on the saw, or did you have to make adjustments? Hope
you get many years of enjoyment with this saw.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


The router table is a bench dog cast table. I had to drill and tap 3, 1/2" holes to mount it. It lines up pretty well, I still have to file one of the holes for perfect alignment


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

MedicKen said:


> *Quick video of saw in action*
> 
> I did a quick video cutting a piece of 1 1/2 red oak. The video was taken from my phone so the quality is not all the best. BTW the phone is sitting on the saw while the video was taken. I think she runs pretty good
> 
> http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq110/medicken/?action=view&current=video-2011-07-29-09-17-20.mp4


Nicely balanced…obviously. But do you think the revs are a little high? Maybe it is just your blade, but it sounds like a jet engine!


----------

